

The Little Book of Semaphores - tianyicui
http://greenteapress.com/semaphores/

======
tianyicui
This is a brilliant free textbook about synchronization for concurrent
programming. It doesn't only present the essential knowledges, problems and
solutions, but also the underlying patterns that are useful for
synchronization problems.

------
jjordan
Interesting, I was just tackling semaphores on Windows this past month. The
result was an open source class, written in VB6, that uses semaphores to
communicate across the user boundary in Windows.
(<http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=634635>)

~~~
jaywalker
What?!! VB6 is still alive?!!

------
PostOnce
Allen Downey writes great books. It's hard for me to overstate that.

------
AllenDowney
Thanks for the kind words about the book! If you are interested in this topic,
there is a video of me giving a talk about it at greenteapress.com/semaphores.
The thread simulator I demonstrate in the talk is available from
allendowney.com/swampy. As always, comments are welcome.

------
raymondh
Downey's PDF is presented as a series of puzzles with hints and answers. It
makes for an enjoyable few hours sharpening your concurrency skills. Covers
much more ground than the "igloo book". Uses Python and C for examples -- much
nicer than reading old-style Pascal code.

------
mfalcon
Great material, I'm studying operating systems and this really helps me. It'd
be great to find similar material about other OS topics(scheduling, I/O...).

